

Form validation in AngularJS - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/validations.html

======
trombom
Cool article. I really dig the interactive style of learning, reading, trying.
Don't see much of that on the web yet.

------
josephpmay
Ironically, the email newsletter form at the bottom of the page isn't using
form validation at all!

~~~
bauser
It does now :)

